# Salomon bindings on Burton Channel



## GabsC (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi, do you know if this Salomon bindings work on a Burton Channel? image: prntscr(dot)com/eenj5x (replace "dot" with an actual dot)


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

GabsC said:


> Hi, do you know if this Salomon bindings work on a Burton Channel? image: prntscr(dot)com/eenj5x (replace "dot" with an actual dot)


all bindings will 'work' with channel if u can get a disc for it. It's just not ideal, ur better off just sticking with est bindings


----------



## GabsC (Feb 27, 2017)

but some bindings dont have that disc, and thats what i want to know


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Which bindings are you looking at? The Quantums work. From their Canadian site: _"UNIVERSAL DISC
Ultimate compatibility with all existing mounting systems on the market. Avaialble on all models $199 and up."_


----------



## GabsC (Feb 27, 2017)

zc1 said:


> Which bindings are you looking at? The Quantums work. From their Canadian site: _"UNIVERSAL DISC
> Ultimate compatibility with all existing mounting systems on the market. Avaialble on all models $199 and up."_


check the link please, they are Salomon bindings, i dont know more of them


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Try a web search for Salomon Universal Binding disc. If the ones that you have don't look like those then don't count on them working.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

- turn disc 90 degrees

- use the two centre slots to secure board to channel

- profit?


----------



## GabsC (Feb 27, 2017)

poutanen said:


> - turn disc 90 degrees
> 
> - use the two centre slots to secure board to channel
> 
> - profit?


the two centre slot looks smaller, will it fit?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

GabsC said:


> the two centre slot looks smaller, will it fit?


Only way to know for sure is try, or call Salomon and ask... They'll probably send you a disc that will fit, if that one won't. Ultimately if you're going with a channel board, the Burton EST bindings are a much better fit than running a disc based solution. The whole point of the channel is to get rid of the disc system.


----------

